# Diamond Resorts Week Ownership - Is there ANYONE who has deposited into Interval?



## SallyMagoo (Jun 30, 2009)

We own a 1 week ownership in a one bedroom deluxe unit Diamond Resorts Villas de Santa Fe in Santa Fe, NM.  This was bought in 1999 from Sunterra, before the Club Sunterra even existed, and we have never joined the Club.  

I have deposited the unit in RCI many years ago, but got lousy trading power.  I would never deposit into RCI again.  Usually I can rent it out, but this year, no luck, so I am exploring other alternatives.  The exchange starts July 26, 2009, and Interval will accept a deposit for such a late date; we would just be restricted to trading in the 59 day window.  That would be fine with me because at least it would extend the use date.

The problem is that I am going beserk talking to Interval reps, being put on holds ad infinitum and no one can successfully deposit the Unit, nor give me any definite answer as to whether Interval will indeed accept a week at Villas de Santa Fe. The resort is on the Interval resort list.  I have had a supervisor promise to call me back, after he took my reservation information to verify the unit, and he never called. The resort tells me no one from Interval contacted them.  The resort manager says no one to his knowledge has deposited a weekly unit into Interval as Interval handles the points exchangs.  All in all, I have been treated very rudely by Interval; direct lines and extensions I have been given don't work; they simply rotate to the next advisor, and I am put on hold again and again.  Has anyone at all with a Sunterra/Diamond Resorts ownership been successful in depositing with Interval?? If so, I would like to know how you accomplished that.  Thanks.

Sally


----------



## JulieAB (Jul 1, 2009)

Have you called the owner services manager directly at your resort (not DRI customer service)?  They should be able to tell you if the resort is dual affiliated.  I found a fall 2008 newsletter online and it only mentioned RCI, so I'd assume weeks owners can only deposit with RCI.  Yes, it might be listed in II, but unless it's affiliated, that's only DRI Club inventory they have.  Weeks and Club inventory at your resort are completely separate pools and treated differently.

I should add that I'm a weeks owner (former Club owner) at Scottsdale Villa Mirage that IS dual affiliated so I can deposit in either.  The owner services manager at my resort was the one that helped me.


----------



## Bill4728 (Jul 1, 2009)

As Julie said, all DRI resorts are listed in II but with some of these resorts the only inventory which is allowed to be deposited into II are weeks in "the Club".


----------



## dougp26364 (Jul 1, 2009)

We've owned with DRI since 1998. I have always had an issue getting our week deposited with I.I. if I tried to do it myself. The easiest way I've found is to call the resorts reservations service and tell them what week you want to reserve and that you want to deposit that week with I.I.

In the past, they've tried to convince me that ALL weeks are equal and tried to deposit a week other than the week I requested. After taking a little time to explain trade power and, sometimes getting on a three way call to an I.I. rep, I always managed to get the week I wanted deposited.

I'm not sure what it is about DRI but, they just can't seem to confirm that the week is available for exchange with Interval. Thus my need to call reservations, confirm the I could make a reservation or had a valid reservation and then ask them to deposit that reservation with I.I. That always seemed to work the best but, it was a PIA and shouldn't have been necessary.

A little over a year ago I went ahead and converted to DRI's points based reservations system. Since then we have not attempted an exchange with Interval or haven't attempted to deposit with Interval. We've stuck with a few internal exchanges with haven't been pretty simple to complete online.


----------



## Golden Moments (Jul 20, 2009)

We have been with them for awhile now and good luck with them.  I find them to be even less responsive than RCI in terms of depositing and receiving vacations.  They sure bill us on time but we never get a vacation that even comes close to our value.  I bet they won't ever get back to you unless you can pay them to take the week. haha.  I am trying to sell our points and get out of this nightmare before we owe them too much.


----------

